# Neville Longbottom with prep (Harry Potter) vs Twilightverse



## Dogescartes (Jul 18, 2011)

I need to do this.

I realized that neville is a bamf since book 1.

He can use Godric Gryfindoor`s sword.




Location: Hogwarts.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Neville wins for being the most developed character in this thread


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 18, 2011)

I like Neville and everything, but he isn't defeating the Twilightverse.

Is this some kind of hidden spite?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 18, 2011)

Yes I do believe it is. Why would you do this? Neville is actually a decent character. What the hell did he do to deserve this?

Stop with your spiting, spiter.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 18, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yes I do believe it is. Why would you do this? Neville is actually a decent character. What the hell did he do to deserve this?
> 
> Stop with your spiting, spiter.



Ok. I was spiting, twilight.

neville is my fav character


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 18, 2011)

And you thought he could defeat Twilightverse, regardless of how terrible it is? It has feats that would put Neville six feet under.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2011)

fedecala said:


> Ok. I was spiting, twilight.
> 
> neville is my fav character



You are not spiting Twilight because Twilight can kill Nevile. Also, saw the movie and all I have to say is.


"You now how the worlds strongest wand made by Death himself. What will you do Harry?" 
*Snaps it in half*

FUCK!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 18, 2011)

Neville wins because he is superior to everything in craplight as a character


In all seriousness Neville loses


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 18, 2011)

If this was Neville vs one generic Twilight vampire, he would propably win.

Amorozov.


----------



## OS (Jul 18, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> If this was Neville vs one generic Twilight vampire, he would propably win.
> 
> Amorozov.



Not even. He sadly dies against them and they can probably beat Harry Potter verse.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

What do you mean "not even"? One vampire is easy, they shatter like freaking ice sculptures.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

HP verse would own Twilight verse in a battle 

Amorozov.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What do you mean "not even"? One vampire is easy, they shatter like freaking ice sculptures.



They are faster and stronger than Nevil, an average human.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville is dead. End of story. Lets move on.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> They are faster and stronger than Nevil, an average human.



Oh yeah, I completely forgot about their super speed and what not. Yeah, Longbottom bites the big one.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

This thread, it pleases me


Nevile drops an adult mandagora on their asses


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Please, make a HP verse vs Twilight verse thread  
Harry Potter deserves a victory.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville with prep can win against the twilight verse. He can make himself invisible and imperceptible against all non magicals, which may or may not even include the vampires, and he can one shot all the werewolves with mandragoras
Protego pretty much blocks out anything they throw at him, and then it's just a case of of casting whatever anti vampire spell he feels like


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Please, make a HP verse vs Twilight verse thread
> Harry Potter deserves a victory.



Also, HP verse wins with basilisk and dementor rape. It's not very fair


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, HP verse wins with basilisk and dementor rape. It's not very fair



Pretty much, Twilight vampires are just some low-end superhumans, how would they even do anything to the wizards if they decided to hide and kill the vampires one at a time?
Open field battle with no prep is different situation, but Twilight verse should still be screwed, as they have no means of hurting dementors.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Pretty much, Twilight vampires are just some low-end superhumans, how would they even do anything to the wizards if they decided to hide and kill the vampires one at a time?
> Open field battle with no prep is different situation, but Twilight verse should still be screwed, as they have no means of hurting dementors.



Or Giants....Dragons....or kill a whole bunch of giant spiders...or a poltergeist.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Or Giants....Dragons....or kill a whole bunch of giant spiders...or a poltergeist.



Twilight fampires should be physically almost as strong as giants, but if they have not shown resistance to magic or are casual magic users in a world where transfiguration is quite common, they are going to get transfiguraped into minimalisc dildos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Twilight fampires should be physically almost as strong as giants, but if they have not shown resistance to magic or are casual magic users in a world where transfiguration is quite common, they are going to get transfiguraped into minimalisc dildos.



I have not watched  or read twighlight....but your saying they are as strong as giants?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I have not watched  or read twighlight....but your saying they are as strong as giants?



From what I've read, they can stop speeding trucks with their shoulders. I don't know how fast the truck was, but in the movie it was about 20km/h IIRC.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't remember twilight vampires being able to uproot trees and usem as a tooth pick

They're quite a diferent breed than your average bathroom troll


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

How many vampires are there in Twilight verse anyway? 100,000? 100,000,00?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

too many but not enough


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ so true, but the numbers are irrelevant unless we are talking about in the 10s of millions range or if they have some mysterious top-tiers that I'm not aware of, because they are mere fodder really.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

still no defense for dementors that can massbreed, or dragons even if they blind them. and Giants are 30-50 feet tall. as big as some mountains some times. Voldermort also has some sort of barrier spell....then there is the Time Turners...


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Time turners can only be used to a very limited extent, and if there were enough of them, they could defeat defeat dragons and giants also, but if they don't have some kind of light element spell up they're sleaves, which I doubt because they are vampires, but then again they are more fairies so it's possible, they aren't doing shit to dementors.
Also most proper HP wizards have barrier spells like protego.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

and the basilisk


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> and the basilisk



Which could be overwhelmed by sheer numbers, but basilisk wouldn't be needed in this battle, the wizards would win this easily enough themselves.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Time turners can only be used to a very limited extent, and if there were enough of them, they could defeat defeat dragons and giants also, but if they don't have some kind of light element spell up they're sleaves, which I doubt because they are vampires, but then again they are more fairies so it's possible, they aren't doing shit to dementors.
> Also most proper HP wizards have barrier spells like protego.



I do not remember them being usable at a very limited extent. And how would they go about defeating dragons? Not just 1 but many many dragons. And I think those kind of barriers can be shattered quite easily.



Banhammer said:


> and the basilisk



Basilisk....ehh....I do not know about them...they need to actually get them to look them in the eyes.


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Pretty much, Twilight vampires are just some low-end superhumans, how would they even do anything to the wizards if they decided to hide and kill the vampires one at a time?
> Open field battle with no prep is different situation, but *Twilight verse should still be screwed, as they have no means of hurting dementors.*



Edwards glittering body is more than enough to keep the dementors away


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I do not remember them being usable at a very limited extent. And how would they go about defeating dragons? Not just 1 but many many dragons. And I think those kind of barriers can be shattered quite easilu.



I don't remember them being used for more than a few hours back in time at most. I meant that if there are enough vampires, they can kill dragons too. And protego is the weakest shield charm, but it can reflect medium level jinxes and propably punches from vampires too.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville with prep is just going to get an invisibility cloak and then put an undetectable and impervious charm around it as he wears it and then go around transfiguring all the vampires and werewolves into toads.

He stomps


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

I heard that one Twilight vampire can mindrape, and Neville has no Occlumency, so Neville would get mindraped. 
Not sure how powerful mindrape, or if sheer willpower can fight it off.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville uses the time stopping spell then uses the forbidden curse spell


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Neville uses the time stopping spell then uses the forbidden curse spell



What? I don't recall there being a time stop in HP.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Edwards glittering body is more than enough to keep the dementors away



They will drain it out of him and become glistening spectors.



Amorozov said:


> I don't remember them being used for more than a few hours back in time at most. I meant that if there are enough vampires, they can kill dragons too. And protego is the weakest shield charm, but it can reflect medium level jinxes and propably punches from vampires too.



No time turners, as far as I know can go back as far as they want. No limit has ever been put down on them. And unless Vampires can fly...I do not see how effective they can be against dragons. If the vampires are as strong as giants they should be able to shatter those spells in 1 or 2 punches.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2011)

Make the barriers that shielded sound and sight, put on earplugs, Accio Mandragora, take down barriers ... you're on.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No time turners, as far as I know can go back as far as they want. No limit has ever been put down on them. And unless Vampires can fly...I do not see how effective they can be against dragons. If the vampires are as strong as giants they should be able to shatter those spells in 1 or 2 punches.



But no-one has managed to alter the past with them, and considering the propechies, it is not even possible, so time turners aren't helping them much. Besides, every time they turn the hourglass once, it is one hour more in past, so they aren't designed, or are capable, of sending people much in the past.

I don't know if they can fly, but they must have some destructive abilities, or are they really that weak of an verse..?

As they try to shatter them, they get stupified or AK'd.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Well as a verse they are essentially useless against anything that flies above 100m. Well they do have one vampire that can control wind, but he's not skilled.... So yeah wizards could probably just hop onto their broom and spam spells. 

AK-47 wouldn't work against them seeing as well bullets bounce off their skin. And we do have people who can accurately predict the future along with mind readers which makes your Invisibility Cloak moot. 

And any illusions or spells that affect the mind are useless because someone has a mental barrier that has blocked every ability shown so far. And we also have vampires that can rob all your senses if you touch a fog he makes, someone else who is basically a walking Crucio spell, etc. 

Neville alone wouldn't stand a chance. HP verse would be the other way.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 19, 2011)

Do the people that defend twilight here.. are they fans of it? or just comparing their feats?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Do the people that defend twilight here.. are they fans of it? or just comparing their feats?



Are you perhaps referring to me? I am just trying to tell feats from both sides - truth is, that Twilight gets totally trashed in battle versus entirity of the Harry Potter universe - against Neville it's the other way around.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

I just dislike when people downplay or ignore a verse's feats because either they dislike it or don't know about it. Usually I just assume it's the dislike.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Saying that one dementor would win Twilight verse is not downplaying them, however saying that Neville would win them, prep or not, is.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Well actually because of Bella's ability to project a mental barrier it may be able to block out the Dementor's ability of causing despair in the area and emotion reading. Since it blocked out mind reading and basically anything that related to the mind, it's a definite possibility it can block out the Dementor's ability to feel emotions along with aura of despair or whatever. And since Dementor's rely on feeling emotions to locate people, without it they are basically blind....


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 19, 2011)

So everyone but Bella dies


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> So everyone but Bella dies



She can project it onto other people..... She managed to do it for several dozen people with ease after a few days or hours.... Not sure.

 Plus how are Dementors even going to catch the vampires? It's not like they're strong enough to hold them down or even fast enough to keep up with them.

OH YEAH. And we also have a vamp that controls emotions. Shield that vamp. Let the vamp counter the Dementor's emoness and despair.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> She can project it onto other people..... She managed to do it for several dozen people with ease after a few days or hours.... Not sure.
> 
> Plus how are Dementors even going to catch the vampires? It's not like they're strong enough to hold them down or even fast enough to keep up with them.



Dementors do not stop and do not need direct contact to start draining power.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Uh yes they do. If you're talking about the Dementor's Kiss they need to latch onto the victim. Which is going to be a struggling vampire that can chuck around cars....

Also vampires don't have to stop either. They don't require sleep. Just pick a random animal and om nom nom and then continue moving.

One Dementor isn't going to be enough. It's going to take quite a number of Dementors to catch and bring down the Vamps. Bella and the vamps around her being an exception.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Well actually because of Bella's ability to project a mental barrier it may be able to block out the Dementor's ability of causing despair in the area and emotion reading. Since it blocked out mind reading and basically anything that related to the mind, it's a definite possibility it can block out the Dementor's ability to feel emotions along with aura of despair or whatever. And since Dementor's rely on feeling emotions to locate people, without it they are basically blind....



And then someone transfigured bella into a fat walrus. And then thinking that it had to effect they transfigurate her into an adidas shoe.
Twilight quality improoves nine million percent


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Uh yes they do. If you're talking about the Dementor's Kiss they need to latch onto the victim. Which is going to be a struggling vampire that can chuck around cars....



a passed out ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is hardly any trouble


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And then someone transfigured bella into a fat walrus. And then thinking that it had to effect they transfigurate her into an adidas shoe.
> Twilight quality improoves nine million percent



No really? HPverse would sodomize Twilight. A single Dementor won't....


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah they could, but I'm not gonna stand behind that argument

Bella protects against telepathic assaults, but not the onslaught that is having a dementor around you.
She puts up a fight for a while, but then she passes out just by having the dementor staring around her

And none of them can do a single thing to touch him


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah they could, but I'm not gonna stand behind that argument
> 
> Bella protects against telepathic assaults, but not the onslaught that is having a dementor around you.
> She puts up a fight for a while, but then she passes out just by having the dementor staring around her
> ...



You underestimate Edwards sparkling body


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

yeah, who knows, he may glitter a patronus into being by channeling all of bella's staregasms into physical form


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

it's actually the most viable way for any non HPverse being handling a dementor that I have ever heard


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

BTW. That part in your sig was hilarious.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Rofls. The sparkling from Edward's body drives away the Dementor. 

Though Dementors do have a physical form, so you could technically beat it down. If you can get past the aura of despair and what not and that beating it down won't hurt it.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Most viable way to defeat a dementor is light/holy based attack, and as Twilight don't have that, they can't beat even a single dementor, but it'd take a very long time for the dementor to soulfuck everyone in twilight, so I'd call it a stalemate. And dementors have physical bodies only in the movies which are not canon.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

light base holy attacks by themselves are not a viable way against dementors.
It's a movie misconception.
Dementors are a magical empathic attack. You literally need to forge a physical shield solid magical shield out of positive experience.
The element is mostly irrelevant


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> light base holy attacks by themselves are not a viable way against dementors.
> It's a movie misconception.
> Dementors are a magical empathic attack. You literally need to forge a physical shield solid magical shield out of positive experience.
> The element is mostly irrelevant



Which is the principle what most holy attacks base on, something good and positive energy. Not that just bright light would work on them, but some kind of holy magic propably would.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Which is the principle what most holy attacks base on, something good and positive energy. Not that just bright light would work on them, but some kind of holy magic propably would.



the mechanics are very explicit.
Dementors work because in their proximity they cause depression induced madness and physical exhaustion. Patronuses are able to counter them because they're a magical construct made of experienced personal positivity which they prey on

Lightbiiiiiiiiiim has nothing to do with the equation. If the spell works under these mechanics, sure, if not, then no dice. But you have to bring for the evidence and proof, and that mechanic is a very rare thing to be able to compliment
And you have to do it good, because after all, dementors can drain patronuses


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

you pretty much need a *magical* blue or violent lantern.
And it has to be magical. If the person facing a dementor is not a magical being then they cannot even see them coming let alone react to them


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy attacks are a positive force, kind of force that will hurt unholy dementors. It doesn't have to work on exactly same principle as Patronus, as long as it's good and positive force, it will drive away a dementor. Nothing in fiction really works on exactly same principles, if you won't accept that certain techniques works if they are based on the same element/force, you will keep getting very much very broken characters from lower-tier verses.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

except those that demand complicated principles and not arbitrary simplifications since they're plot demands them

The world does not revolve around pokemon elemental rock paper scissors logic


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Patronus is a "magical manifestation of good will and happiness", and you are basically saying that another magical manifestation of good will and happiness ie. a holy element attack wouldn't work on them?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> What? I don't recall there being a time stop in HP.



Kingsley Shacklebolt


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Patronus is a "magical manifestation of good will and happiness", and you are basically saying that another magical manifestation of good will and happiness



magical construct. Subtle difference between manifestation and construct


> ie. a holy element attack wouldn't work on them?



Okay now this is where you fuck up. There is absolutly nothing in the typical "Holy" element that has anything to do with what creates a patronum.
Death eaters can cast patronums. The never do so because it fucks up with the dementors voldemort controls, and saying dementors are weak against holy is false.
Patronus is not an alignment based spell and holy alignment does not necessarily share anything with patronus
Divinity induced powers could be considered holy, so could "light" energy or Jedi Force or sunlight, or I don't know sanctified ground or white magic. All useless against dementors, because "good" does not enter the equation. 
Light is either a power source, or a morality neither of which have any more reason phase them as a stick to the face.
It's very hard to find an equivalence to something that is a personal customization


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> magical construct. Subtle difference between manifestation and construct


I was using a quote from the HP wiki, which I know is fanmade, and I concede, construct then.


Banhammer said:


> Okay now this is where you fuck up. There is absolutly nothing in the typical "Holy" element that has anything to do with what creates a patronum.
> Death eaters can cast patronums.


 Many evil characters can cast holy attacks too.



Banhammer said:


> The never do so because it fucks up with the dementors voldemort controls, but saying dementors are weak against holy is false.


 Okay, I concede on this part, they are not necessarily weak against holy spells, but they are weak against spells which consist of good things, such as joy and happiness, which holy spells tend to contain.


Banhammer said:


> Patronus is not an alignment based spell and holy alignment does not necessarily share anything with patronus
> Divinity induced powers could be considered holy, so could "light" energy or Jedi Force or sunlight, or I don't know sanctified ground or white magic. All useless against dementors, because "good" does not enter the equation.
> Light is either a power source, or a morality neither of which have any more reason phase them as a stick to the face.
> It's very hard to find an equivalence to something that is a personal customization


Not necessarily but not so rarely it does. Also what do you think is a viable way, aside from patronus and that type of attacks, to defeat a dementor? I guess that killing everybody on the planet would work.. seeing that all the things dementors draw their power from, would be gone.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 19, 2011)

What about that shield that vaporizezes ppl?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

There is none. They are immortal and indestructible .
A patronus can fight them off but not kill them.
They reproduce in nests so I'm guessing they can die of old age or starvation


> but they are weak against spells which consist of good things, such as joy and happiness, which holy spells tend to contain.



Yes, but well that is what I said. It needs to work on that way specifically, so who cares if it's holy.


----------



## River Song (Jul 19, 2011)

Jane or Alec can take this. 

Twilight is not as crap as you all think. Its just Edward and Bella that crap leave the rest alone


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

jane and alec sound like a lovely name for a set of salt and pepper shakers


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> There is none. They are immortal and indestructible .
> A patronus can fight them off but not kill them.
> They reproduce in nests so I'm guessing they can die of old age or starvation



That is a no-limits fallacy. They certainly can be killed, just not by the means available in Harry Potter. Any decent reality warper could just make them to not be for example. Hard to kill? Certainly. Indestructible? Only omnipotents are.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not a no limits fallacy.
Just what are you gonna do to them? they won't die, and they're half abstract concept, so you can't even maim'em properly
Non magic based reality warping is still just, reality warping, and they're a bit to the left of reality, what with magic not obeying reality rules.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

and it's irrelevant if they can die via patronus equivalent or not. They are defeated for OBD purpose, so who cares?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's not a no limits fallacy.
> Just what are you gonna do to them? they won't die, and they're half abstract concept, so you can't even maim'em properly
> Non magic based reality warping is still just, reality warping, and they're a bit to the left of reality, what with magic not obeying reality rules.



So the Living Tribunal for example couldn't destroy dementors? Or Galactus with the Ultimate Nullifier? They will die when someone who can destroy entire concepts comes and says that they die. That simple really. Nothing in fiction, I repeat nothing, is indestructable expect for omnipotents.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> and it's irrelevant if they can die via patronus equivalent or not. They are defeated for OBD purpose, so who cares?



Yeah, at least it has nothing to do with this thread, as Twilight verse doesn't have a way of maiming them.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 19, 2011)

Except omnipotents do not exist, so _truly_ nothing is indestructible.

All depends on the level of power between different fictions.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Except omnipotents do not exist, so _truly_ nothing is indestructible.



True on its own way  but destroying likes of TOAA or Kami Tenchi is on a total different tier than destroying dementors.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> So the Living Tribunal for example couldn't destroy dementors? Or Galactus with the Ultimate Nullifier? They will die when someone who can destroy entire concepts comes and says that they die. That simple really. Nothing in fiction, I repeat nothing, is indestructable expect for omnipotents.



those are all tricky things because you use marvel examples and the point where reality warping begins and magic ends is kind of tricky.

But say, the bad wolf entity from Doctor Who. Not a single drop of magic there, so they can't even see dementors let alone interact with them.

And then they have to be able to do it on a massive scale, since they are an infestation.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Living Tribunal could just wish that he was a magic user and could then see dementors. Or it could make the dementors visible to non-magical creatures, heck we are talking about someone who can literally make everything you can imagine and more into reality.

Edit: And I won't be arguing about can nigh-omnipotents destroy dementors anymore, I guess we've concluded that Neville alone loses to Twilight verse and Twilight doesn't have means to destroy a dementor. And HP verse would so win.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

This argument is beyond inane. I'm pretty sure LT beings transcend such things as depression, souls, or any of the sort, it's obvious and self evident, so why am I even indulging this conversation? Use arguments that have a reason for being please


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

It's like saying "you can't melt the air" and then getting "nu-uh, no limits fallacy, I bet God could do it"


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's like saying "you can't melt the air" and then getting "nu-uh, no limits fallacy, I bet God could do it"



No, you were saying that dementors are indestructable and there are no means of completely destroying them, and I said that it is a no-limits fallacy, but as I said this whole discussion about dementors' durability is stupid. Neville loses, dementor cannot be killed by Twilight verse and HP verse wins.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 19, 2011)

Can Dementors be trapped or do they have the ability to phase through things?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Can Dementors be trapped or do they have the ability to phase through things?



IIRC they do, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Look, it's just that form and death are things that dementors do not have in their system.
They can dissipate, but since they exist based on abstract concepts such as hope and love I'm guessing they are not going to break no matter as many kamehames you throw at them.
Of course if you're a cosmic being who can erase such things as hope and love from the compendium of the universe like someone removes a painting off a wall, then why are you even arguing the two tiers?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

It's like as if I were to give you a knife and say "now be a dear and go stab friendship in the face"


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Of course if you're a cosmic being who can erase such things as hope and love from the compendium of the universe like someone removes a painting off a wall, then why are you even arguing the two tiers?



What? Sorry but I didn't quite get your last sentence? Huh? I can't do that but the Living Tribunal can. Your point is? "then why are you even arguing the two tiers" were you referring to me?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

look, think of it this.
It's like you're classical Magneto and you're fighting luffy.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> look, think of it this.
> It's like you're classical Magneto and you're fighting luffy.



And then sir, I will win. But can we agree on that LT could destroy dementors but Twilight verse can't?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

No you won't because luffy is magically 100% unconductive.
You could bust worlds by fucking up the iron inside of them but you cannot touch luffy

Look better yet you're Xavier fighting a flight of stairs
You can't _think_ the stairs into submission


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No you won't because luffy is magically 100% unconductive.
> You could bust worlds by fucking up the iron inside of them but you cannot touch luffy
> 
> Look better yet you're Xavier fighting a flight of stairs
> You can't _think_ the stairs into submission



What is your point, really? Living Tribunal can do everything, including thinking stairs into submission and destroying dementors. And I thought that Magneto was more powerful than any HST character.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not talking about the goddamned Living Tribunal, not even acknowledging that. It's retarded on it's own self evident merit.

And magneto may not be able to bend Luffy into a bra, but he can rip out the earth's core and shove him with it. You think that will handle luffy? HUH?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> And magneto may not be able to bend Luffy into a bra, but he can rip out the earth's core and shove him with it. You think that will handle luffy? HUH?



Yeah, no HST character who isn't intangible ain't surviving that. Or is Luffy that, I am not so familiar with him.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Luffy is the rubber man.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Your point is moot. Dementors aren't indestructable. This is the last post I will send into this thread considering this silly subject.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

again, dementors do not belong in the realm of destruction.
Rocks can't die. Dementors can't be destroyed with force or power. 
If this concepts goes so far beyond your mind that escapes it then it is good then you're stopping to argue it with inane claims "no limts fallacy"


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> again, dementors do not belong in the realm of destruction.
> Rocks can't die. Dementors can't be destroyed with force or power.
> If this concepts goes so far beyond your mind that escapes it then it is good then you're stopping to argue it with inane claims "no limts fallacy"



Umm, I already said that I had retreated from this debate but... Dementors can be destroyed when their existence itself is erased. Rocks can be erased from existence. Everything can be. An omnipotent can do that. What part there don't you get?


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Umm, I already said that I had retreated from this debate but... Dementors can be destroyed when their existence itself is erased. Rocks can be erased from existence. Everything can be. An omnipotent can do that. What part there don't you get?



Shure any nigh-omnipotents can do so aswell and abstracts could too. There also probably characters who could just drain the negative emotions from the dementor.

And while I agree to dementors being intangible beings consisting of despair, there should be many others ways of destroying them. 

For example they have never proven to resist a ghost touch weapon from D&D. Energy attacks from D&D also hit incorperal beings which don't posess a physical body, so this should work too for example.

On the other hand I can't see the Hulk hit a dementor no matter how strong he gets.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> On the other hand I can't see the Hulk hit a dementor no matter how strong he gets.



Hulk has punched through dimensions before


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 19, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Hulk has punched through dimensions before



Hmm ok that's right, but does it allw him to hit a ghost? I don't think so...


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 19, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Hmm ok that's right, but does it allw him to hit a ghost? I don't think so...



Are dementors really even intangible? I said previously that they were, but is there actually anything pointing that they would be? Would they survive in space for example if someone destroyed the planet? Or would they survive being teleported into sun? If they aren't intangible, I don't think that they could survive Hulks punch, or at least they don't have durability feats which would point so. (if they aren't intangible.)


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> For example they have never proven to resist a ghost touch weapon from D&D. Energy attacks from D&D also hit incorperal beings which don't posess a physical body, so this should work too for example..


They're not ghosts, they cannot be hurt by weapons, ergo, they cannot be hurt by ghost weapons.
It's not like there aren't any ghosts in harry potter to which attacks that affect them don't affect the dementors. Because there are.
There are also lots of energy attacks in HP.
They're just not the right tool to hit them with


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Neville with prep?

Since when did he show awesome prep skills? Guy is boss, but he ain't Batman.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

he can get devil snares and adult mandragoras with prep


----------



## OS (Jul 19, 2011)

Am I the only one surprised this thread got this far?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> he can get devil snares and adult mandragoras with prep



Which won't help him when he gets speedblitzed like fack.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jul 19, 2011)

Depending on the time frame and on the type of magical items he could bring with him he could take out loads of the vampires but I cant see him soloing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't Rowling herself say that only the Patronus Charm can drive off Dementors and they cannot be killed? 

Either way, I'm agreeing with Banhammer.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

What a shitty retarded thread 

Neville dies 

This whole X wins because his a better character than Y is fucking retarded. Is this what the OBD is now reduced to?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 19, 2011)

Vault said:


> What a shitty retarded thread
> 
> Neville dies
> 
> This whole X wins because his a better character than Y is fucking retarded. Is this what the OBD is now reduced to?



Its generally done for laughs or +1s, but usually when someone says that, everyone already knew who would win.


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2011)

Shit annoys me


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

Nevile with indiscriminate prep is dangerous because of the immense versatility that his school offers

He can get adult mandragoras, half a dozen of anti vampire spells, or just walk into the room of requirements thinking "I need something to destroy the twilight verse with"


----------



## Riddler (Jul 19, 2011)

If this is Professor Neville, from the epilogue of Deathly Hallows, then he could likely get his hands on a time-turner during his prep, meaning he could obtain the invisibility cloak, the elder wand, a bucket filled with felix felicis and get himself an army of imperiused Avada-Kedavra users with state-of-the-art broomsticks and a parseltongue speaker to boss around a Basilisk.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 19, 2011)

no firefarting scorpion-crabs?


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 19, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Uh yes they do. If you're talking about the Dementor's Kiss they need to latch onto the victim. Which is going to be a struggling vampire that can chuck around cars....
> 
> Also vampires don't have to stop either. They don't require sleep. Just pick a random animal and om nom nom and then continue moving.
> 
> One Dementor isn't going to be enough. It's going to take quite a number of Dementors to catch and bring down the Vamps. Bella and the vamps around her being an exception.



don't take this the wrong way.. but are you a fan of twilight?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 19, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> don't take this the wrong way.. but are you a fan of twilight?



No, I just don't hate it with a passion like most people do.


----------



## SageMaster (Jul 19, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Didn't* Meyer herself* say that only the Patronus Charm can drive off Dementors and they cannot be killed?
> 
> Either way, I'm agreeing with Banhammer.



smh

Meyer wrote Twilight.

JK Rowling is the one who wrote about dementors.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> What a shitty retarded thread
> 
> Neville dies
> 
> This whole X wins because his a better character than Y is fucking retarded. Is this what the OBD is now reduced to?



Quoted for truth


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> It's like as if I were to give you a knife and say "now be a dear and go stab friendship in the face"



Don't stab me in the face :sanji


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> smh
> 
> Meyer wrote Twilight.
> 
> JK Rowling is the one who wrote about dementors.



I deserve death for that.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> Shit annoys me



Chill it skillet


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 20, 2011)

ok so no matter how horrible a series or work of an author is.. as long as it is strong and has a lot of feats it wins against the other one who has less feats correct?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> ok so no matter how horrible a series or work of an author is.. as long as it is strong and has a lot of feats it wins against the other one who has less feats correct?



Correct, but Twilight is not particularly strong and it it quite lacking in the feats department too. They win this, though.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

only because people keep insisting on ignoring me points.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> only because people keep insisting on ignoring me points.



OP didn't specify that either side gets prep. Neville can't do much if any to them without prep.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> no firefarting scorpion-crabs?



only reason why is because they aimed for the weak spot to cause massive damage.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> OP didn't specify that either side gets prep. Neville can't do much if any to them without prep.



battle is at hogwarts. I'm assuming at the very least teleporting is allowed.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> battle is at hogwarts. I'm assuming at the very least teleporting is allowed.



Teleportation is disabled in Hogwarts, but I suppose it should be allowed. Also Neville could apparate away but it wouldn't help him much in this battle.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

fuck teleportation. Messing with hogwarts wards is a bad idea anyway. All he needs is to make himself imperceptible to them and then just take his sweet time as he walks into botanic garden or the room of requirements and picks up all the things he needs.
Meanwhile, fifty percent of them just die of ineptitude of being at hogwarts. Let's see what happens when one of the stairs leads them to the Third Floor or what is the rest of the staff gonna say when they see all the fairies running around unchecked


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

He can't make himself imperceptible, that's what invisibility cloacks are used for. Agree with the rest.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> fuck teleportation. Messing with hogwarts wards is a bad idea anyway. All he needs is to make himself imperceptible to them and then just take his sweet time as he walks into botanic garden or the room of requirements and picks up all the things he needs.
> Meanwhile, fifty percent of them just die of ineptitude of being at hogwarts. Let's see what happens when one of the stairs leads them to the Third Floor or what is the rest of the staff gonna say when they see all the fairies running around unchecked



....... They have a mind reader and an accurate psychic... Accurate enough that she can see the moves that someone is going to make in a chess game. Neville is getting no where.

Plus OP only said Neville. Teachers and what not aren't included.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> He can't make himself imperceptible, that's what invisibility cloacks are used for. Agree with the rest.


Dislusionment Charm, Unplottability Charm, and Muggle Imperceptibility charm.
All basic spells.
Invisibility cloaks are overrated.



Zombehs said:


> ....... They have a mind reader and an accurate psychic... Accurate enough that she can see the moves that someone is going to make in a chess game. Neville is getting no where.


I can see the future
We're all going to die helplessly.
Well that's nice.
Wait! Let me see into our enemy's mind
Oh right, basic protego reflects mindprobes.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Oh right, basic protego reflects mindprobes.



Occlumency reflects that, not protego.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jul 20, 2011)

Actually, Harry uses Protego in Order of the Phoenix against Snape, rebounding the Occulmens spell back at Snape and allowing Harry to view the memories of his dad and Sirius being twats.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Actually, Harry uses Protego in Order of the Phoenix against Snape, rebounding the Occulmens spell back at Snape and allowing Harry to view the memories of his dad and Sirius being twats.



If the legilimency is cast as a spell, it can be blocked by protego. "The most advanced Legilimens can perform Legilimency nonverbally and wandlessly, but less talented practitioners must use the incantation  to enter their victim's mind."

If it could always be reflected by a simple Protego, why would Occlumency even be practiced?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Because casting protego is not always an option
Protego is a combat spell while legilimen is more of an utility and intelligence to use on prisoners.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Except not all mind reading works like that... It's a passive innate ability. It doesn't need to be activated. It's just there.... He doesn't need to use a spell or anything....

And no future would go more like this. Oh I see he's at the gardens. Okay lets wait for him there. Seeing as we're far faster then him and can just break through the brick walls...


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Bull. It's an innate ability but it's not passive. Wizards have to activate it through magic while pretty boy does it through thought.
Same difference under OBD law.

And brick walls? Brick? Hogwarts is a castle.
I'm just too befounded at that argument to even focus on the moronic sentence of any them actually crossing directly to the massive complexity that is Castle Hogwarts , a place whom students have to be educated on how to handle so they don't accidentally die on it, and go straight to a place they have no idea on where and how to get to, or the multiple safe-words that may be involved, so they can just stay there as sitting ducks while a minimally competent wizard casually dispatches them away by using basic anti vampire charms or just general head explosions and transfigurations


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

"oh he's going to the botanic garden! I have an idea! let's all go there and die!"

 don't remember these predictions being so useful in the series. If I've been told correctly she actually fucks up a lot pissing people off with her misleading prophecies such as "eddicakes bela is dead" "bellacakes, eddiecakes is gonna die in itally for you. Sorry I didn't tell him you're alive"


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this a Neville mvs. Twilight or Harry Potteverse vs Twilight?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> Is this a Neville mvs. Twilight or Harry Potteverse vs Twilight?



a little of both i guess


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

can any of those abilities even be used around marycunt? You know, given how she's this telepathic debbie downer


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> OP didn't specify that either side gets prep. Neville can't do much if any to them without prep.



Also, I could swear the title of this thread says Neville has prep


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Also, I could swear the title of this thread says Neville has prep



Oh lol you're right


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Bull. It's an innate ability but it's not passive. Wizards have to activate it through magic while pretty boy does it through thought.
> Same difference under OBD law.
> 
> And brick walls? Brick? Hogwarts is a castle.
> I'm just too befounded at that argument to even focus on the moronic sentence of any them actually crossing directly to the massive complexity that is Castle Hogwarts , a place whom students have to be educated on how to handle so they don't accidentally die on it, and go straight to a place they have no idea on where and how to get to, or the multiple safe-words that may be involved, so they can just stay there as sitting ducks while a minimally competent wizard casually dispatches them away by using basic anti vampire charms or just general head explosions and transfigurations



What anti vampire charms? Too bad your typical vampire weaknesses don't apply to Pixiepyres. And how the hell is Protego going to block thoughts? Thoughts=/= magic. Totally different.

Oh pray tell me what the hell Hogwarts is made out of? Magic? Bricks, rock same difference. Unless it's magical rock?

Hop out a window. Land on the ground. Go to the greenhouses which are conveniently located outside...... OH MAH GOD YES THAT'S SO OBVIOUSLY SO COMPLEX.

Marycunt chooses who the barrier goes over. I assume you're refering to mental barrier. And as for prophecies, those were only long term predictions. For short term as in within a day or so and under, they were all accurate enough IIRC.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Oh pray tell me what the hell Hogwarts is made out of? *Magic*? Bricks, rock same difference. Unless it's magical rock?



No amount of facepalms could ever hope to do this justice.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> What anti vampire charms? Too bad your typical vampire weaknesses don't apply to Pixiepyres. And how the hell is Protego going to block thoughts? Thoughts=/= magic. Totally different.
> 
> *Oh pray tell me what the hell Hogwarts is made out of? Magic? Bricks, rock same difference. Unless it's magical rock*?
> 
> ...



Considering the castle's interior is perfectly capable of moving around on it's own and in the first books the doors themselves are mentioned to to disappear and reapear at random according to the narrative...and also the fact that Flitwick is said to be teaching the front doors to reconize Sirius Black in the third book...Take a wild guess.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

It's called sarcasm... Though it's hard to do it on the internet.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Somehow, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Somehow, I'm not convinced.



Don't be convinced then.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

I shan't.

At any rate, AMAK.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Bricks same difference as Scottish pre-Cambrian


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> What anti vampire charms? Too bad your typical vampire weaknesses don't apply to Pixiepyres.


OBD equivalence law. They have only resistance to things they prooven to have extraordinary resistance to.



> And how the hell is Protego going to block thoughts? Thoughts=/= magic. Totally different.


OBD equivalence law. Check Wiki for Telepathy


> Oh pray tell me what the hell Hogwarts is made out of? Magic? Bricks, rock same difference.


Of course. That's why in medieval ages people attacked castles by using the acient siege weapon of Jet Lee instead of say, a fuckload of catapults.
Because brick, rock, same difference.



> Unless it's magical rock?


No regular rock can make rooms dissapear and isolate it's sections from massive devastation like Fyendfire or the Weasly's fireswamp.


> Hop out a window. Land on the ground. Go to the greenhouses which are conveniently located outside...... OH MAH GOD YES THAT'S SO OBVIOUSLY SO COMPLEX.



Never mind you that this is neville with prep, because this is where the challenge is, me having neville win without it. Hop out a window and fall of thirty feet to outside the castle where it's protection charms block out the entrance of unwarranted guests.
Oh, yes, the entire twilight verse jumping out  window, yes, so much sense.
Rest of hogwarts traps get automatically disabled just because you went outside.
But lo and behold! While you were out like a spaz trying not to get killed by a patch of hagrid's pet fire farting crabs, neville dropped by the room of requirements first, and brought out a sparkle-be-gone sub machine gun, and proceeds to do whatever he wants.



> Marycunt chooses who the barrier goes over. I assume you're refering to mental barrier.


okay, just asking. Pretty irrelevant for their defense anyway


> And as for prophecies, those were only long term predictions. For short term as in within a day or so and under, they were all accurate enough IIRC.


Right. But they are proof that prediction are useless given how they're helpless against him. It won't affect the outcome, if anything it'll cause their defeat
"I predict the snot from your nose is gonna get turned into a flock insane bats and rip your eyes out"
"How should I stop it?"
"Go..away?"


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay stupidity. That was me being stupid.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

let's break through this wall. Oh wait, this kitchen is now a room filled with boggarts. Woops


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Hop out a window and walk to the greenhouses....


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Or, knowing Hogwarts, hop out the window and never be seen again.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Or, knowing Hogwarts, hop out the window and never be seen again.



What? What's waiting outside the window or on the ground?

Snape hopped out a window just fine.

Oh yeah what does AMAK even mean?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah,  but snape is a professor at hogwarts. He actually knows when one of the gargoyles is just mysteriously coming to life and ripping it's head off
In fact, _most_ of the castle is instructed not to attack the staff and students
Most
Why do you think the plot of the fifth book was essentially Draco trying to find a safe way to sneak death eaters in?
Why dementors had to be "allowed" into hogwarts


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> What? What's waiting outside the window or on the ground?
> 
> Snape hopped out a window just fine.
> 
> Oh yeah what does AMAK even mean?



I'm not exactly taking this thread seriously - it was an allusion to the place's weird nature.  Nothing serious.

And *A*ll *M*utilated *A*nd *K*illed - for when you'd rather see everyone die.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah,  but snape is a professor at hogwarts. He actually knows when one of the gargoyles is just mysteriously coming to life and ripping it's head off
> In fact, _most_ of the castle is instructed not to attack the staff and students
> Most
> Why do you think the plot of the fifth book was essentially Draco trying to find a safe way to sneak death eaters in?
> Why dementors had to be "allowed" into hogwarts



I was under the assumption it was more of Draco trying to sneak them in without getting caught by the staff and less of the castle.

And well it's not really Neville VS Twilight if the whole castle is on Neville's side is it?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

the battle is at hogwarts. It's only natural for him to have field advantage
Hogwarts defends itself. It also has a few nasty surprises for neville if he's unaware, but I'm assuming we're using Neville after he took a level in badass, not "forget your own house's password" neville
Which is a very aware, very Hogwarts Savy longbottom


----------



## Solrac (Jul 20, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part 2 was an awesome movie. 

Anyways my only knowledge of Twilight character's capabilities comes from the New Moon movie (the only twilight film I ever fully watched and only to see if it was bad as everyone else says it is and they happen to be dead right) and the obd repect threads and my knowledge of Neville from Part 2 of Deathly Hallows (which I just saw yesterday). 

Would polyjuice position help? 

either way, i agree that Harry Potter is infinitely better than Twilight as a series (then again what isn't?).


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

I think there is too much hate on twilight . I'm not a fan but it isn't god awful. I enjoyed the movies a bit. 

Like the HST. They may not be damn amazing but they are much better than Infinite Stratos.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> I think there is too much hate on twilight . I'm not a fan but it isn't god awful. I enjoyed the movies a bit.
> 
> Like the HST. They may not be damn amazing but they are much better than Infinite Stratos.



Oie I actually liked IS. Far better than Twilight. Your Mileage May Vary. (By an huge degree)


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

I smell a TV Troper in this thread.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## OS (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Oie I actually liked IS. Far better than Twilight. Your Mileage May Vary. (By an huge degree)



Doesn't change HST>>IS in my opinion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Solrac (Jul 20, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I smell a TV Troper in this thread.



i'm a frequent visitor of Tv tropes too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyway, aren't fagpires suposed to be weak against fire?

As in?





Seriously doubt he'd burn down hogwarts for it. Pretty sure just a spray of incendio would do the trick


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2011)

Not weak to it. You simply need to burn their dismembered pieces to get rid of them for good. But I don't see any reason a hot enough flame wouldn't toast them like anything else.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, if they're not particularly vulnerable then one's best off just confringo'ing them all to kingdom come


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Except speedblitz happens. If he needs to cast a spell, he's not getting it off before he gets torn to shreds. Unless he's flying on a broom in which case the vampires are just going to hide after one or a few of them get killed off and wait until he gets tired and falls asleep.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah, hiding, in hogwarts 
With all the paintings everywhere and whatnot


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> yeah, hiding, in hogwarts
> With all the paintings everywhere and whatnot



If this is taking place in Hogwarts he's just going to get speedblitzed. If he wants a hope of living he's going to be flying outside. If he can't see them he can't do anything to them. If he can see them, then they can see him (unless he's invisible in which case they can sense him same difference) and then he's dead. Unless he's flying or somehow out of their reach. Which is only possible through flying....


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

With prep he should win, the lucky potion basically made you invincible for all it lasted, the only side effect is that you are still confident when the effect has wear off, but Neville can sure handle it since unlike Harry he is more collected.

The most broken spells are never used in the mainstream HPverse, time travelling collar "Oh it was too much pressure, I handed it" - Hermione . The lucky potion wasnt used even ONCE for a freaking battle. The latent abilities of a wizard flirt with reality warping [like taking the glass that contained snakes out of existence and then summoning it backi] yet they are never explored, wizards are thaught to use already predefined spells with predefined effects instead to tap into their raw magical power. Where was Harry thaught how to repeat the feats at the beginning that were activated when he was on stress? NEVER, instead all wizards are thaught are to use wands and shout silly words. The love magic is also hinted to be able to reality warp, again why it wasnt explored further? Because lol. Again why doesnt elite wizards have a class to be able to use time travelling magic?.

If Neville is given lets say a year of prep, complete access to all Harrypotterverse resources and without the horrible PIS and CIS that kept Voldemort alive for years he would destroy Twilightverse.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

you know the argument has really degraded when we're down to "oh but as soon as he battle begins everyone is gonna rush like a retard to kill neville before he does something as simple as protego"


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2011)

To be fair Ban, a lot of Twilight vamps do rush in like that because their emotions can get the better of them, a lot. Especially as a Newborn.

Not taking sides on this.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you know the argument has really degraded when we're down to "oh but as soon as he battle begins everyone is gonna rush like a retard to kill neville before he does something as simple as protego"



Yes because that is exactly what is going to happen unless Neville is more than 40m away from them. Because that's how far they can move in a second give or take. Also how strong is the Protego spell? What's the strongest physical blow it's taken?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

memory escapes the strongest one was, but I do recollect it protecting from airborne subsonic ground collisions.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> memory escapes the strongest one was, but I do recollect it protecting from airborne subsonic ground collisions.



Eh.... that doesn't really clear anything up. Any pictures? Anything more detailed?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

they we flying,  at speeds pretty higher than your average commercial plane, and they crashed helplessly on the ground. Protego casually saved them from death without even hinting at reaching a limit


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

If Neville has prep he is going to have drink and equip a large supply of lucky potions, yes I know the downsides but it takes its time to wear off and you really need a large supply of overdose before the potion starts to cripple you, like when you smoke.

NO ONE is going to touch Neville if he has the lucky potion enabled, basically from what I know the potion is a probability manipulating spell casted on oneself, which mean that the only way to even injure him is to find a scenario which has 0.000% of possibility of being screwed, is there is a way ANY that a vamp can lose the fight no matter how ridiculously unlikely it is it will happen as long as Neville has the potion.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

you don't need Felix with prep, you have adult mandragoras, weeping willow pods, invisibility and imperceptibility (with imperceptibility you can't acknowledge Neville. Not through sights senses telepathy or even precognition) time traveling, fiendfyre, shit Ron Weasley could take twilightverse out with prep


----------



## Degaforce (Jul 20, 2011)

Best way would be to get a broom, fly away and set the place in fire, Fiendfyre for accuracy.

The awesome way would be to contact Charlie Weasly to get some dragons. That would be enough to kill em' all, right?
Just imagine Neville wielding the Gryffindor sword while riding a dragon.

Felix needed like half a year to cook, so it's out of question.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> you don't need Felix with prep, you have adult mandragoras, weeping willow pods, invisibility and imperceptibility (with imperceptibility you can't acknowledge Neville. Not through sights senses telepathy or even precognition) time traveling, fiendfyre, shit Ron Weasley could take twilightverse out with prep



Yes HPverse doesnt get the respect it deserves, this is because granted in an upfront fight even HST beats them, but this is because HP is more of a prep verse than an immediate fight verse, with prep they are way higher in tier than they are without it,


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 20, 2011)

Which leads to the question of why Dumbledore didn't just jack a Time Turner and murder Voldemort as a child, if he regretted it so much.


----------



## Solrac (Jul 20, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Yes HPverse doesnt get the respect it deserves, this is because granted in an upfront fight even HST beats them, but this is because HP is more of a prep verse than an immediate fight verse, with prep they are way higher in tier than they are without it,



so can Harry Potter-verse with prep rival the HST?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay fine time to drag this guy in again. Vampire who controls the elements proceeds to smash Neville into the ground if he tries to fly. Where he gets mobbed. 

Wait so with imperceptibility and invisibility you are essentially impossible to find? 

Fiendfyre is hard as hell to control as whatever their fail names were demonstrated, so I doubt that'd be an option. 

Does prep come with knowledge?? How much time does he get to prep??


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Which leads to the question of why Dumbledore didn't just jack a Time Turner and murder Voldemort as a child, if he regretted it so much.



Other than the tons of legal paperwork to get it from the Ministry...wasn't it mentioned altering the timeline could be disasterous.


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Other than the tons of legal aperwork to get it from the Ministry...wasn't it mentioned altering the timeline could be disasterous.



Couldn't have been any worse than what happened after.

On topic, Neville borrows the cloak off harry, imperius' someone important and has them murder the rest while they're not looking. 

Or, screaming Mandragora(s) with cloack? With prep, he could get thousands of them.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Other than the tons of legal aperwork to get it from the Ministry...wasn't it mentioned altering the timeline could be disasterous.



In short it was "Aveda Plotanda" from the author. Basically there was nothing preventing them from doing so, other than the fear of how much it would alter the timeline if they did so.

Just like in Red Alert, Einstein erase Hitler and it turns out to be way worse, I guess this is why they dont do it, still it soulds PNJ to me at least from a story point of view, even if they are right.



Zombehs said:


> Okay fine time to drag this guy in again. Vampire who controls the elements proceeds to smash Neville into the ground if he tries to fly. Where he gets mobbed.
> 
> Wait so with imperceptibility and invisibility you are essentially impossible to find?
> 
> ...



Then suddenly elemental vampire becomes dumb or cant control its own powers thanks to the Felix potion. The only way to kill someone with Felix is to literally trap them in a situation where there is just no way of surviving, and believe me it is extremelly difficult to find a zero possibility scenario.

In fact according to quantum mechanics it is impossible to find a completely closed or impossible scenario, you see there are 1 chances in infinity that you for example are able to walk through a solid wall or basically do anything, but your chances of doing so I guess are more difficult than playing the lottery and always winning it. I think Mike created a thread about it called "Quantum Reality Warping". The point is that according to QM you ALWAYS have a chance no matter how small it is, and what Felix does is basically raising any chance you have of succeeding from possibility to reality or at least the most likely outcome. In fact I cant remember a single scenario in the Harry Potter books where anyone failed at anything while the potion effect was still on.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm amazed this is still going.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Felix takes half a year to cook up properly and is extremely difficult to get right. He's not getting his hands on any....

@Dandy. Same here. Seriously. Hundreds of Vampires VS. Neville. Neville is losing. He will get damned tired before he's able to kill every single one of them. 

Alternatively the sparkles blind him, causing him to flail around, before he's mauled to death. There.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Felix takes half a year to cook up properly and is extremely difficult to get right. He's not getting his hands on any....
> 
> @Dandy. Same here. Seriously. Hundreds of Vampires VS. Neville. Neville is losing. He will get damned tired before he's able to kill every single one of them.
> 
> Alternatively the sparkles blind him, causing him to flail around, before he's mauled to death. There.



Thats why I said in my first post IF Neville is given lets say a year of prep and is given access to all the resources he destroy Twilightverse easily. And since OP doesnt specify on a prep limit well....

I think for someone that cant even bust a mountain having to take an entire verse that would on an upfront and non prep fight totally rape you a year is a reasonable prep time.

Things I think Neville needs to take this, easily:

1) 1 year of prep
2) Access to all resources [like classrooms, laboratories, etc]
3) Internet access to the realworld to be able to research about twilightverse

While these points may seem as unfair, consider we are putting someone against an entire verse than just 1 fighter would rape him if it were an upfront and non prep fight so I think is reasonable.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Thats why I said in my first post IF Neville is given lets say a year of prep and is given access to all the resources he destroy Twilightverse easily. And since OP doesnt specify on a prep limit well....
> 
> I think for someone that cant even bust a mountain having to take an entire verse that would on an upfront and non prep fight totally rape you a year is a reasonable prep time.
> 
> ...



What the hell is this?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

One on One fight with no prep would still be rape. Neville would be too busy laughing at the sparkles, but then he'd get his neck snapped.

Rofls Level7. Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 20, 2011)

Neji breaks them into fairy dust and sweeps them all under the rug.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Ten points to whoever guesses where this thread is going...


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

I GUESS NARUTO! As that's the only Neji I know......


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

By ten points, I meant death.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 20, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> What the hell is this?



Sorry, messed up the names, was reading about Naruto lol.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 20, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> By ten points, I meant death.



I'm sorry but you can't kill something that's doesn't die. <Captain Obvious


----------



## armorknight (Jul 20, 2011)

We need a thread where Twilight gets raped so that the balance of things is set right once again.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 20, 2011)

Shall I oblige?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 20, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Which leads to the question of why Dumbledore didn't just jack a Time Turner and murder Voldemort as a child, if he regretted it so much.



not how harry potter time travel works,





> Wait so with imperceptibility and invisibility you are essentially impossible to find?


Yes. That's how they keep massive things such as quiditch world cup stadiums and boarding school castles hidden from muggles.
Or the Order's house.
Mind you, casting it on your person is much less work-some then going massive fortress level.

For example, you remember when in the movie Hermione casts it on their camp and not even the snatchers can see them?


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> not how harry potter time travel works,
> QUOTE]
> 
> Actually it does, as Mike said the only thing stopping wizards from changing past in a significant way is feat of screwing up the timeline.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Asassin said:


> so can Harry Potter-verse with prep rival the HST?



No, they get sodomized, they don't have any defenses against hypersonic citybusters, do they? Give them any prep you want, they still can't even react to any non-fodder HST characters. Harry Potter becomes much stronger verse with prep, true, but they still have no way of tagging hypersonic characters. Though, with enough prep, they have a chance when you think about it..


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

ou know, there's only a thousand things in harry potter that don't really require you to tag anything don't you?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> ou know, there's only a thousand things in harry potter that don't really require you to tag anything don't you?



Like what? How could they hit anything hypersonic?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Like, Mandragora's Scream, Dementor's Aura, Baslisk's Eye Contact, Nandu's Toxic breath, Kingsley Shacklebot's time stop, transfigurations and capturing charms such as Immobulus


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

cast the doubling curse and the transport button spell onto a volcano and then chuck it on the ground
Hillarity ensues


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> ou know, there's only a thousand things in harry potter that don't really require you to tag anything don't you?



The story
The story
Sounds like they could do a lot with prep.
I don't see them taking all of the magical creatures at all along with the humans and wizards considering Naruto can't travel faster than mach 1.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Like, Mandragora's Scream, Dementor's Aura, Baslisk's Eye Contact, Nandu's Toxic breath, Kingsley Shacklebot's time stop, transfigurations and capturing spells such a Immobulus



all of those expect maybe basilisks eye contact are easily avoided by hypersonic characters


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Right, those guys dodge conversations all the time, so the mandragora is useless, they also outrun their need for oxygen, that's totally a thing you can run away from, so is time, and dodge spells that don't require aiming to work, pssch, child's play.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Right, those guys dodge conversations all the time, so the mandragora is useless, they also outrun their need for oxygen, that's totally a thing you can run away from, so is time, and dodge spells that don't require aiming to work, pssch, child's play.



I believe they could make an army of deadly animated objects with prep as well couldn't they?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

well, an army of gollems doesn't require much prep, only a wizard competent at transfiguration, which there are thousands of, but there are smarter ways to be deadly than to equip them with sub par firepower.
I repeat
Doubling Curse + Transport Button

Or a trigger that transfigurates any creature that touches them into a glass cup


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Right, those guys dodge conversations all the time, so the mandragora is useless, they also outrun their need for oxygen, that's totally a thing you can run away from, so is time, and dodge spells that don't require aiming to work, pssch, child's play.



Yeah well, none those you mentioned are really reacting to HST top tiers before they get blitzed so... and what spells again don't require aiming to work? If HST can't beat HP verse with prep*, how much more powerful should a verse be to beat them?

* as I said, I myself think that with prep they have a chance..


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

One of the advantages that Harry Potter has over most other of your basic shoen fictions is the fact that the whole world is part of their relevant canon.
So you see, you can't have them react to a hundred screaming mandragoras or a thousand aurors casting the time freeze charm.

But that's in a straight up fight, which has never been the point of Harry Potter


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose that HP verse with prep is a little underestimated, in a straight up fight with no prep they aren't that powerful, but with even little prep, they can come up with some decent hax.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Well with hypersonic characters or even supersonic characters they no longer have to worry about a Mandrake's scream seeing as they move faster than it.....


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> No, they get sodomized, they don't have any defenses against hypersonic citybusters, do they? Give them any prep you want, they still can't even react to any non-fodder HST characters. Harry Potter becomes much stronger verse with prep, true, but they still have no way of tagging hypersonic characters. Though, with enough prep, they have a chance when you think about it..



An army with Felix would be invincible, no matter how large the power gap is or how fast HST characters the potion simply makes you succeed in anything you want. The largest quantity drank the more time and the more probability you can affect. Yes if they drink really A LOT they will get crippled after the effect wear off because the potion is toxic when drinked on large quantities, but HST will go down first. If they drink enough they can cause quantum probability to start popping and you know quantum probability manipulation = reality warping.

If things get THAT hard for them simply the quantum probability of existing of anyone attacking the wizards will be reduced to 1 in infinity and they pop out of existence, just like it happen daily in the quantum level.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> If things get THAT hard for them simply the quantum probability of existing of anyone attacking the wizards will be reduced to 1 in infinity and they pop out of existence, just like it happen daily in the quantum level.



That didn't happen in the books, when Hermione, Ginny and Ron had drunk it - they lost the fight to death-eaters in 6th book. "Hermione once remarked luck alone isn't enough to break powerful magic"
Felix Felicis increases your luck, but it too has its limits.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah if you are in a situation where logically you are screwed as let's see.... A wizard army facing Kyuubi? You are screwed.

Deal with it. No amount of luck is saving you. Because there's no logically way of you winning. Felix doesn't warp reality. It just makes you get the best possible outcome, though it has it's limits. If you *somehow* get hit by a Avada Felix isn't going to save you. Which for fighting a Kyuubi would be escaping alive, but that defeats the point of fighting it.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 21, 2011)

So Neville alone loses right? what about the whole harry potter verse?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> So Neville alone loses right? what about the whole harry potter verse?



they win with ease.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yeah if you are in a situation where logically you are screwed as let's see.... A wizard army facing Kyuubi? You are screwed.
> 
> Deal with it. *No amount of luck is saving you.* Because there's no logically way of you winning. Felix doesn't warp reality. It just makes you get the best possible outcome, though it has it's limits. If you *somehow* get hit by a Avada Felix isn't going to save you. Which for fighting a Kyuubi would be escaping alive, but that defeats the point of fighting it.


A meteor pops out of nowhere and smashes the Kyuubi.
In other words luck does matter when it's THAT kind of luck.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A meteor pops out of nowhere and smashes the Kyuubi.
> In other words luck does matter when it's THAT kind of luck.



Felix Felicis doesn't work like that, it doesn't manipulate reality, but it tells you what you should do to acquire the thinqs you need - when Harry needed that memory from Slughorn, it didn't just appear into his hand, the Felix Felicis told him what to do to get it.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Well with hypersonic characters or even supersonic characters they no longer have to worry about a Mandrake's scream seeing as they move faster than it.....



hardly. A shout is not a bullet you can dodge. In those hypersonic fights they hold conversations all the time
Mandragora scream is grandfathered in the talking is a free action clause


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Yeah if you are in a situation where logically you are screwed as let's see.... A wizard army facing Kyuubi? You are screwed.



Avada Kedavra the jinkurichi that for some bad luck reason was feeling waay too chatty for his own good


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Felix Felicis doesn't work like that, it doesn't manipulate reality, but it tells you what you should do to acquire the thinqs you need - when Harry needed that memory from Slughorn, it didn't just appear into his hand, the Felix Felicis told him what to do to get it.



More like everything fell into his lap even the women.
Someone chugs 10 of them Naruto verse gets screwed over.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Avada Kedavra the jinkurichi that for some bad luck reason was feeling waay too chatty for his own good



I'm talking about the actual Kyuubi. The one who causes tsunamis and blows up mountains. Or at least by word of god or something like that. Also yes I'm fairly sure you can dodge sound. If you move past the source at supersonic speeds, the sound won't be able to reach your ears.

Chugs 10 Felix's. Dies from poisoning seeing as it's toxic in high amounts....

Kyuubi sees meteor coming. Proceeds to wipe out wizard army before leaving. That's not even luck anymore. That's reality manipulating. If you can manipulate it, it isn't luck anymore. The whole point of luck is that it's out of your control.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Felix Felicis hasn't shown the ability to alter reality, if you were to play a lottery with it, it'd tell you the right numbers, but if there was no lottery in the first place, it would just guide you to another way of making fortune quickly. If there was no available way of killing Kyuubi, then it could do nothing but just help you avoid being killed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Felix Felicis hasn't shown the ability to alter reality, if you were to play a lottery with it, *it'd tell you the right numbers*, but if there was no lottery in the first place, it would just guide you to another way of making fortune quickly. *If there was no available way of killing Kyuubi*, then it could do nothing but just help you avoid being killed.


I pretty sure the Harry potter verse would have an easy time of it then. Kyuubi isn't that impressive, he gets killed by muggle jets wizards don't even have to do anything.

So agreed that Neville rapes twilight with prep?


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I pretty sure the Harry potter verse would have an easy time of it then. Kyuubi isn't that impressive, he gets killed by muggle jets wizards don't even have to do anything.
> 
> So agreed that Neville rapes twilight with prep?



With _enough_ prep he should do it, though depending on the amount of vampires, how many there were again?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

There are over 100 mentioned in the books, so I'm putting their numbers at several hundred maaybe 1000 at most though that's stretching it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> There are over 100 mentioned in the books, so I'm putting their numbers at several hundred maaybe 1000 at most though that's stretching it.



That's very doable
Not that tough to beat them then.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That's very doable
> Not that tough to beat them then.



In one go without resting? That's pretty damn hard. Especially when they have powers. Like one Vampire who can control your emotions. And another who manipulates elements. And one who can create illusions and make you see what she wants you to. (Doesn't require touching) A walking Crucio spell. (Also doesn't take touching IIRC) A vampire who can rob all your senses. (Does this by spreading a fog) Amongst other powers.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> That didn't happen in the books, when Hermione, Ginny and Ron had drunk it - they lost the fight to death-eaters in 6th book. "Hermione once remarked luck alone isn't enough to break powerful magic"
> Felix Felicis increases your luck, but it too has its limits.



Felix make you accomplish your goal, from what I remember and please feel free to correct me if I am wrong their goal was to sneak in a place or escape it, escape the eaters which they did.



Zombehs said:


> Yeah if you are in a situation where logically you are screwed as let's see.... A wizard army facing Kyuubi? You are screwed.
> 
> Deal with it. No amount of luck is saving you. Because there's no logically way of you winning. Felix doesn't warp reality. It just makes you get the best possible outcome, though it has it's limits. If you *somehow* get hit by a Avada Felix isn't going to save you. Which for fighting a Kyuubi would be escaping alive, but that defeats the point of fighting it.



Was I saying it warp reality? I was saying it manipulates probability/luck and probability on the quantum level is identical to reality warping, but it is still probability manipulation, however if Felix has established limits I will concede.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Felix Felicis hasn't shown the ability to alter reality, if you were to play a lottery with it, it'd tell you the right numbers, but if there was no lottery in the first place, it would just guide you to another way of making fortune quickly. If there was no available way of killing Kyuubi, then it could do nothing but just help you avoid being killed.



No, however given that you need money and dont play lottery and reject every money offer it can casually alter some quantum possibilities to gather the atoms and generate 100 million out of thin air, again it is possible to this happen by chance just that the possibilities are way fucking low.

About the metheor thing is also possible via probability, casually the meteor is teleported to earth above the Kyuubi via quantum teleportation and by mere luck fall in its head.

Dont blame me, blame quantum mechanics which basically make it so that anything you can think of is only out of your reach by a probability of 1 in infinity.

Again Felix manipulates probability I was talking about QUANTUM PROBABILITY manipulation. Basically everything you can think of can be achieved in the quantum level and also in the macroscopic level but your chances of doing so are 1 in infinity, Felix being a probability altering potion should be able to logically be able to chance that 1 in infinity factor. I am not saying Felix magically out of my ass has reality warping, however through quantum probability it should be able to do that effect provided that:

1) The user drink enough
2) The effect has not wear of
3) It is aware of this quantum laws, as again Felix allow you to achieve what your goal is. For example if your goal is to reach a place safely and you encounter 30 armed dudes you will get to that place safely however you wont necessarily defeat the 30 armed guys.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

A meteor appearing above Kyuubi's head and striking it so quickly it can't react, and the force not killing any of the surrounding wizards is what is typically called deus ex machinima. 

The amount you drink doesn't matter I'm fairly sure, that only extends the effect of the potion. We've never seen Felix do anything against huge odds, everything it was used for so far was possible just unlikely. An army of wizards defeating the Kyuubi = impossible. To say that drinking the Felix will magically make them capable of defeating the Kyuubi would be nlf because it's never been shown to manipulate such odds.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

kyubi is mostly featless and was held back by ninja with kunai untill minato arrived
It's suposed to be weaker without a jinkurichi, so guess what, it dies of direct baslisk eye contact even if it were part of the relevant canon which it isn't


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> kyubi is mostly featless and was held back by ninja with kunai untill minato arrived
> It's suposed to be weaker without a jinkurichi, so guess what, it dies of direct baslisk eye contact even if it were part of the relevant canon which it isn't



It doesn't even bother to look. It just uses mountain busting Menancing Ball. Goodbye Basilisk and whatever things happen to be around it.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 21, 2011)

WhyTF is there Kyuubi talk in this thread


----------



## Light (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread has gone the mile.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> A meteor appearing above Kyuubi's head and striking it so quickly it can't react, and the force not killing any of the surrounding wizards is what is typically called deus ex machinima.
> 
> The amount you drink doesn't matter I'm fairly sure, that only extends the effect of the potion. We've never seen Felix do anything against huge odds, everything it was used for so far was possible just unlikely. An army of wizards defeating the Kyuubi = impossible. To say that drinking the Felix will magically make them capable of defeating the Kyuubi would be nlf because it's never been shown to manipulate such odds.



Yes it does matter, this was clear. Harry only had a portion of the potion he had left thus he had the bad luck of encountering the guy with the cat yet he still was able to avoid it. So yes the ammount you drink does matter if you only have a little bit of the effect. I think it was even stated.

Another thing which is why you dont see broken effect (aside from the fact that the ones that had drank it only do a little bottle  because more could potentially intoxicate you) is that it is stated that the potion effect go gradually. First and if there is a way to win by normal means the Felix talk to the magician either via a voice that tell it what to do or an impusle, now if for whatever reason the magician is unable to follow the urge, uncapable of or there is no situation THEN Felix go and directly create paths in the odds to generate such situations.

So lets say you have Kyuubi vs a guy that drank a tank of the posion, aside from the fact that most likely say guy will suffer after the effect wear off due intoxication first they will feel an impusle that will allow them to dodge attacks from Kyuubi however as the possibilities progressively get tighter the Felix open new paths until the only choice will be altering quantum level probabilities. I am not making this up, Felix works that way, progressively unless I suppose the wizard wants to outright go to the most extreme scenario and sets its goal on that.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> It doesn't even bother to look. It just uses mountain busting Menancing Ball. Goodbye Basilisk and whatever things happen to be around it.



It's that what you're going with? Kyubi doesn't bother?


Also, lol, mountain busting


----------



## Riddler (Jul 21, 2011)

Dean with Rabbit's Foot shits on Jackpot Knuckle.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

I mean, is this what passes for an argument in the obd these days? enemies will just be conveniently lazy?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Why would the Kyuubi bother to look the enemy in the eye? It wouldn't give a damn and just proceed to wail on it with it's Beam of Doom. Even if it isn't mountain busting (Which it doesn't need to be) it's still enough to wipe Basilisk off the face of the earth.

@Dodging Kyuubi attacks. How do you dodge something that vaporizes everything around you?


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 21, 2011)

258 posts, and it's not even an HST thread.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I mean, is this what passes for an argument in the obd these days? enemies will just be conveniently lazy?



Snorlax is more lazy than this thread. 

And this thread has derailed more than EOS Azula.



King Hopper said:


> 258 posts, and it's not even an HST thread.



There's Kyuubi in it.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 21, 2011)

Riddler said:


> Snorlax is more lazy than this thread.
> 
> And this thread has derailed more than EOS Azula.
> 
> ...



pretty much this


----------



## OS (Jul 21, 2011)

This is on par with the which gang is better thread a few weeks ago


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> A meteor appearing above Kyuubi's head and striking it so quickly it can't react, and the force not killing any of the surrounding wizards is what is typically called deus ex machinima.
> 
> The amount you drink doesn't matter I'm fairly sure, that only extends the effect of the potion. We've never seen Felix do anything against huge odds, everything it was used for so far was possible just unlikely. An army of wizards defeating the *Kyuubi = impossible*. To say that drinking the Felix will magically make them capable of defeating the Kyuubi would be nlf because it's never been shown to manipulate such odds.



No it isnt, how many times I have to go through this. Its like you say "You crossing the wall like a ghost = impossible" seriously no it isnt, just that the possibilities of happening are so slim that they arent expected to appear in all the lifespan of the universe.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> @Dodging Kyuubi attacks. How do you dodge something that vaporizes everything around you?



Lucky potion would make it miss.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Lucky potion would make it miss.



How the hell does it miss when it vaporizes everything around you? For a good kilometer. And that was Naruto using a weakened one. 

The one Kyuubi shot covered an area that was comparable to mountains...... How the hell does that miss. Felix isn't going to turn Kyuubi into an epic fail who can't aim. inb4 anyone comments on how Naruto is already epic fail.

And how is it not impossible for me to walk through a solid brick wall? How does phasing through a wall like that not shit on physics?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 21, 2011)

For a Touhou fan, aren't you a little lacking in the understanding of hax?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> How the hell does it miss when it vaporizes everything around you? For a good kilometer.




He fumbles. He coughs up and shoots it in the air. It just won't happen because of incontrollable PIS


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> For a Touhou fan, aren't you a little lacking in the understanding of hax?



Eh I don't see Touhou as hax, just nothing is explained properly meaning almost every power is no limits falacy. 

Okay.. Lets go with that. He coughs, shoots up so he misses his first shot. Wizards shoot tiny spells that don't do anything against him. He shoots again. And again. And again. And again. While wizards try to stop him but fail.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Eh I don't see Touhou as hax, just nothing is explained properly meaning almost every power is no limits falacy.



...

An active Touhou fan who isn't wanking it to high hell?

What in god's name _are_ you?


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...
> 
> An active Touhou fan who isn't wanking it to high hell?
> 
> What in god's name _are_ you?



I am in the words of my friends. Bat shit insane with a bit of sociopathy.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> I am in the words of my friends. Bat shit insane with a bit of sociopathy.



We'll need to hide you away to preserve the status quo.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> How the hell does it miss when it vaporizes everything around you? For a good kilometer. And that was Naruto using a weakened one.



The Wizard go through a quantum tunneling effect, thus letting the attack pass through it.



Zombehs said:


> And how is it not impossible for me to walk through a solid brick wall? How does phasing through a wall like that not shit on physics?



No it doesnt, there are 2 types of physics the boring we all know classical physics and the interesting world of quantum physics which is defined by guess what? Probability babe.

You see in the quantum level of things (which are by the way the building blocks of the  big reality you see) I am talking about the level of atoms or even deeper, things like teleportation, time travelling, things going in and out of existence, existing in multiple places at once, passing through solids, etc. as far as I know are common place. Essentially reality warping if put together.

Now these effects I just described can be present in the macroscopical world, just that the probability of ever happening are like 1 in infinity, in short it is so unlikely it will happen that it isnt expected to occur in the whole lifetime of the universe. So for example if you had infinite time and put your hand in a solid brick wall, eventually maybe after billions of years you will go through an effect called "quantum tunneling" in which your body will go through the wall, you will have touched the wall so long that eventually you will reach a point where that 1 in almost possibly a decallion or more possibility is met. Basically the only thing that stop you from passing through walls and basically do anything you want is that the probability of those effects happening are lower than your possibilities of playing the lottery all your life and having the jackpot everytime without ever failing during all your life.

Now what Felix does? It alter the probability of a scenario to turn it always in your favour, do you think Felix can make you win the lottery? Well having Kyuubi or all Twilight fagpires being wished out of existence, teleported to space or having the wizards magically pass through all attacks like Danny Phantom is no different than making them win the lottery only that the probability that needs to change is billions of times smaller.

To make the long thing short, if you had a device that could alter probability on a quantum level you could basically do anything the most haxxed reality warpers do.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Felix Felicis =/= potion that alters probability on quantam level. Those outcomes you're talking about are so rare that they would count as outliers. We don't count outliers in OBD and the Felix has never been shown to be so powerful to be able to cause a outcome with a chance of one in infinity. That's like saying that if someone drank the Felix Felicis and attacked Voldemort even with all 7 of his Horcruxes, they would someone how shatter and he'd win. It doesn't work like that.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jul 21, 2011)

Zombehs said:


> Felix Felicis =/= potion that alters probability on quantam level. Those outcomes you're talking about are so rare that they would count as outliers. We don't count outliers in OBD and the Felix has never been shown to be so powerful to be able to cause a outcome with a chance of one in infinity. That's like saying that if someone drank the Felix Felicis and attacked Voldemort even with all 7 of his Horcruxes, they would someone how shatter and he'd win. It doesn't work like that.



It can make you win the lottery jackpot, the quantum is the same only billions of times stronger. And yes the Voldemort scenario could happen IF Voldemort if there is no PIS and CIS, the adversary has drank a lot of the potion and set his will and goals on said scenario to occur as his definition of "good luck".

The effect of the potion is to alter probability according to the will of the user as simple as that. It is not my fault that probability is able to do anything when taken to extreme levels.


----------



## Zombehs (Jul 21, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> It can make you win the lottery jackpot, the quantum is the same only billions of times stronger. And yes the Voldemort scenario could happen IF Voldemort if there is no PIS and CIS, the adversary has drank a lot of the potion and set his will and goals on said scenario to occur as his definition of "good luck".
> 
> The effect of the potion is to alter probability according to the will of the user as simple as that. It is not my fault that probability is able to do anything when taken to extreme levels.



THE. POTION. IS. TOXIC. IN. HUGE. AMOUNTS. Not you get overconfident, ya da, yada but as in you die. What you are describing is exactly NLF. 

Oh yeah it's basically the same, but just billions of times harder to accomplish. No that means they are totally different. The potion has never shown anything even close to the scale of what you're describing. To say it would be possible is NLF. 

You can't set something as luck. If you want it to happen and plan for it, it's no longer luck. The point of luck is that it's unexpected. It's not controllable. If it is then it's no longer called luck.


----------



## Dogescartes (Jul 23, 2011)

Kubo must be proud of this thread.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> ...
> 
> An active Touhou fan who isn't wanking it to high hell?
> 
> What in god's name _are_ you?




I'm a Touhou fan and don't wank it either but anyway were all just fucking insane in our own way right Dandy Jolyne


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

This thread still exists


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Jul 24, 2011)

In short, fagpires win over neville, HPverse desroys twilight.





Original Sin said:


> "You now how the worlds strongest wand made by Death himself. What will you do Harry?"
> *Snaps it in half*


He does that in the movie?! It's meant to be indestructable!



Banhammer said:


> Neville with prep can win against the twilight verse. He can make himself invisible and imperceptible against all non magicals, which may or may not even include the vampires, and he can one shot all the werewolves with mandragoras
> Protego pretty much blocks out anything they throw at him, and then it's just a case of of casting whatever anti vampire spell he feels like


Neville can't solo a verse, even 19th century real life.


Amorozov said:


> Open field battle with no prep is different situation, but Twilight verse should still be screwed, as they have no means of hurting dementors.


Yeah. And levifolds are pretty simerlar.



Amorozov said:


> From what I've read, they can stop speeding trucks with their shoulders. I don't know how fast the truck was, but in the movie it was about 20km/h IIRC.


 A giant could kick that speeding truck several miles.


VastoLorDae said:


> ....then there is the Time Turners...


Which got desroyed.


Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Neville uses the time stopping spell then uses the forbidden curse spell


Neither of which he can use.


Zombehs said:


> Uh yes they do. If you're talking about the Dementor's Kiss they need to latch onto the victim. Which is going to be a struggling vampire that can chuck around cars....


They won't be struggling due the demetor's depression ablity.


Banhammer said:


> it's actually the most viable way for any non HPverse being handling a dementor that I have ever heard


Ussop!


Banhammer said:


> light base holy attacks by themselves are not a viable way against dementors.
> It's a movie misconception.


What about the equivilance rule?



Amorozov said:


> Are dementors really even intangible? I said previously that they were, but is there actually anything pointing that they would be? Would they survive in space for example if someone destroyed the planet? Or would they survive being teleported into sun?


 Yes and yes.



Banhammer said:


> Nevile with indiscriminate prep is dangerous because of the immense versatility that his school offers
> 
> He can  just walk into the room of requirements thinking "I need something to destroy the twilight verse with"


The room of requirements isn't a planet buster.


Banhammer said:


> Meanwhile, fifty percent of them just die of ineptitude of being at hogwarts. Let's see what happens when one of the stairs leads them to the Third Floor.






Asassin said:


> and the obd repect threads


Twilight has a respect thread?



King Hopper said:


> Which leads to the question of why Dumbledore didn't just jack a Time Turner and murder Voldemort as a child, if he regretted it so much.


 They aren't designed for that.


----------



## Riddler (Jul 24, 2011)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> They aren't designed for that.



Proof they have such limitations instead of simple plot/CIS?


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 24, 2011)

Original Sin said:


> This thread still exists



For once I agree with you, lets put it to rest.


----------

